# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Całkowite zahamowanie myślenia, brak myśli, pustka w głowie

## brainwash

Witam, mam bardzo poważny problem i nie mam pojęcia jak sobie z nim poradzić.

Cytując definicję:

"Zahamowanie toku myślenia - niemożność rozpoczęcia lub dalszego kontynuowania procesu myślenia (pustka w głowie). Występuje w zespołach depresyjnych, lękowych"

Od jakiś 2 lat odczuwam właśnie taką nieznośną "pustkę w głowie", nie mogę się na niczym skupić, przeczytanie ze zrozumieniem dłuższego tekstu to katorga, nie wspominając o rozwiązywaniu np zadań matematycznych. Kiedyś bez większych problemów wszystko analizowałem ze zrozumieniem, byłem osobą pomysłową i kreatywną. Od mniej-więcej 2 lat mam całkowitą pustkę w głowie, całkowity brak myśli, obrazów w mojej głowie itp.

Przyznam szczerze, że naprawdę ciężko jest z tym żyć, często wykonanie najprostszych czynności to prawdziwy horror, często zdarza mi się słyszeć, że "zamulam" i "nie kontaktuję" (jestem tego w pełni świadomy).

Czy istnieje więc jakiś sposób leczenia tego zjawiska? Farmakologia, a może jakieś zabiegi natury neurologicznej? Czym może być spowodowana owa pustka, i czy można ją wogóle wyleczyć?

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam, 

Oczywiście, w myśl definicji, "pustka w głowie" może być jednym z objawów zaburzeń depresyjnych lub lękowych. Jednak aby dokładnie je zdiagnozować, należałoby przyjrzeć się dokładnie sytuacji życiowej. Zwykle zaburzenia depresyjne lub lękowe z powodzeniem leczy się w drodze psychoterapii, a ewentualne środki farmakologiczne zaleca się, gdy objawy towarzyszące znacznie utrudniają codzienne funkcjonowanie. Zapraszam do zapoznania się z opisem Leczenie depresji i Leczenie nerwicy na stronie Gabinetu Psychologicznego. 

Jeśli natomiast istnieje jakiekolwiek podejrzenie, że znaczące trudności z koncentracją uwagi mogą mieć przyczynę neurologiczną (przebyty uraz głowy, występowanie omdleń, infekcji wirusowych), koniecznie należy skonsultować się z neurologiem. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć
psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 23 lata.Mój problem jest taki że nie odczuwam emocji i mam pustke w głowie.Trafiłem w styczniu do psychiatryka po próbie samobójczej.Leczyli mnie tam 2 i pół miesiąca podawali mi jakieś psychotropy chyba to był ripsolept po tym leku przestałem myśleć i odczuwać emocji.Wszystko jest takie martwe czuje się jakbym był żywym trupem.Lecze się znów psychiatrycznie ale te psychotropy które mi podają nie ma żadnych efektów po nich.Prosze o poradę co mógłbym jeszcze zrobić.Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siema  :Smile:  
Nie jestem specjalistą w dziedzinie, nie wiem czy sam cierpię na tego typu zaburzenia, lecz obawiam się że znajdując to forum jednak coś mi pokazało. Próbowałeś sam stworzyć takie emocje ? Sztuką, bądź twórczością jakąś. Sztuka jako taka, jest dziełem które oddziałuje na emocje odbiorcy. Wywołanie tego w sobie bądź w kimś eliminuję wiarę w pustkę. Gdy sam odczuwam, pewnie nie tak mocno jak Ty, takie bodźce, logika podpowiada mi abym właśnie to zmienił. Próbuję wtedy stworzyć coś co oddziałuje na emocje. Wywoła je. Może jest to forma ujścia moich emocji. Takie stany nie zdarzają mi się wybitnie często, lecz gdy już są, zajmuję się czymś takim i wówczas faktycznie powstaje cos co te emocje wywołuje. A przynajmniej we mnie. Staram się tym dzielić z kimś bliskim. Jeśli oczekiwane wypowiedzi mają być wypowiedziami ekspertów bądź odsyłaniami do nich, to przepraszam żadnych nie znam. Samotność wywołuje tę pustkę, przynajmniej u mnie. Tak myślę, lecz nie taka dosłowna, a raczej mentalna. Może rozmowa na ten temat z ludźmi o podobnych odczuciach by pomogła?

----------


## stalker8

> Nie jestem specjalistą w dziedzinie, nie wiem czy sam cierpię na tego typu zaburzenia, lecz obawiam się że znajdując to forum jednak coś mi pokazało. Próbowałeś sam stworzyć takie emocje ? Sztuką, bądź twórczością jakąś. Sztuka jako taka, jest dziełem które oddziałuje na emocje odbiorcy.





> Jeśli oczekiwane wypowiedzi mają być wypowiedziami ekspertów bądź odsyłaniami do nich, to przepraszam żadnych nie znam.


Świerzaku, a spotkałeś się z poglądem, że pornografia to sztuka? - Jeśli nie to internet za przewodnika, a przekonasz się, że co kto sądzi na temat sztuki, czy pornografii, zależy od statusu społecznego, a ten wypływa najkrócej by rzec: z wartości seksualnej → smv (sexual market value), modne ostatnio pojęcie, poznałem również niedawno - opóźniony oderwany od życia. Życia w mieście. 




> siema  
> Wywołanie tego w sobie bądź w kimś eliminuję wiarę w pustkę. Gdy sam odczuwam, pewnie nie tak mocno jak Ty, takie bodźce, logika podpowiada mi abym właśnie to zmienił. Próbuję wtedy stworzyć coś co oddziałuje na emocje. Wywoła je. Może jest to forma ujścia moich emocji. Takie stany nie zdarzają mi się wybitnie często, lecz gdy już są, zajmuję się czymś takim i wówczas faktycznie powstaje coś co te emocje wywołuje. A przynajmniej we mnie. Staram się tym dzielić z kimś bliskim.  Samotność wywołuje tę pustkę, przynajmniej u mnie. Tak myślę, lecz nie taka dosłowna, a raczej mentalna. Może rozmowa na ten temat z ludźmi o podobnych odczuciach by pomogła?


Ble,ble,ble: "Rozmowa"... - "stworzyć coś co oddziałuje na emocje"...
- uważej, żebyś kogoś nie... chciałem powiedzieć: nie zasmusił. - "Wybitnie".
---
Masz tu powyżej wypowiedź pięknej Pani, trafną - co do mnie. Pozwolę sobie zatem uzupełnić:

Nie wiem czyj zamiar, był, aby zrobić tu ten wpis wczoraj, a nawet trzy; może po tym co odpiepszyłem na drugim forum - tak mi wygląda. Faktycznie - i teraz odniosę się do jej wypowiedzi. 

Że się przez takie "obcowanie" ze sztuką, czyli pięknem - jakby; można się poczuć... wyprutym - z flakami. Ewentualnie - stwierdzić po fakcie, że zrobić z siebie debila nie jest warto, tym samym: pal sześć _reputację_ - którą widzę w lustrze (inaczej: wizerunek). Ale co się uwsteczniłem, w każdej sekundzie bezpowrotnie straconej - gdzie też w tym pięknie mniema → mnie ma, o mnie, ze mną, czy może lepiej - bez. Najlepiej do czytania Wikipedii, dla opóźnionego - na poziomie szkoły specjalnej, jak wczoraj czytałem, pod wpływem emocji, które sobie sam chciałem przywołać, poczuć się lepiej, jakby mnie ktoś docenił - to znaczy ja sam siebie w ten sposób, bohater własnej prozy, durny,
że uzewnętrznię to - przez publiczny wpis na forum. 
No debil, prawdaż. Własny akt, gołej masturbacji. Prosimy w imieniu pięknej Pani, by oszczędzić jej tego. Nie wzrusza ją taki smutek - to nie smutek, a tylko chuć we mnie, a to trzeba stępić; to jest walka, która trwa, ktoś musi, a nawet chce, w takim razie.

Naucz sie robić coś pożytecznego, to może parę groszy zarobisz, a za zarobione sobie pooglądam w internecie, przeżyjesz - zostaw wyższych, nie zaczepiam. Ja nie zarobię, zwolnią mnie chyba, chory, bolą mnie stawy, kręgosłup, kości, zmęczenie. Mam dość, co wieczór to samo.

Coś zrobię w innym miejscu internetu, to tutaj ktoś mi wypisze; skoro dałem komuś nawet link w to miejsce i pod jakim nickiem się wypowiadam. - Brzydota miałaby istnieć? I nędza z durnotą? Niekiedy może, ale zależy - gdzie i od kogo. Średnio udany wpis. Oglądać, szydzą, że mogę -  co to za różnica, bylem w drogę nie wchodził, ale po co komentować co robię, nawet tu. Testy - wykonałem, upubliczniłem w profilu tutaj. I dalej - nic, gówno nie królewicz z bajki. Spamer.

----------


## stalker8

→ youtube.com/watch?v=6zgn5S2x5qk
Tego wczoraj słuchałem. I w niedzielę... sobotę? Ciągle... I pisałem na drugim forum, jak półgłówek, żeby zwrócić na siebie uwagę, znowu. A wczoraj czytałem o Awarach, Waregach, kotle Hunów, Sarmatach; w niedzielę o rakietach - oglądałem, z włączonymi napisami, wsłuchując się.    Tak sobie wyobrażałem, że... Nic mi już nie zostało. A dziś widziałem dziewczynę podobną do niej, z córeczką - szczęśliwe, zdrowe. To znaczy - o podobnej urodzie, bardzo. No i tyle, spać. Majamil - żołądek jednak. Kaszel, bo nie wywietrzyłem, no i się nie ruszam już wcale - raczej to drugie. I przy tym oczywiście ból w piersiowym. Czyli stawy lepiej, skoro nie myślę o nich, tylko ruszam palcami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam 23 lata.Mój problem jest taki że nie odczuwam emocji i mam pustke w głowie.Trafiłem w styczniu do psychiatryka po próbie samobójczej.Leczyli mnie tam 2 i pół miesiąca podawali mi jakieś psychotropy chyba to był ripsolept po tym leku przestałem myśleć i odczuwać emocji.Wszystko jest takie martwe czuje się jakbym był żywym trupem.Lecze się znów psychiatrycznie ale te psychotropy które mi podają nie ma żadnych efektów po nich.Prosze o poradę co mógłbym jeszcze zrobić.Z góry dziękuje.


Mam tak samo. Zmieniło się coś u Ciebie?

----------

